# NEW 8wt Fly Rod



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

This is my latest project an 9' 4piece 8wt fly rod. It is built on a Northfork Composite blank. It has the typical Gary Loomis action, I would rate it as fast with some body. It's finished in green and copper with titanium guides. Should make a really nice Redfish rod.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks great! What is the material for the handle?


----------



## bones72 (Oct 29, 2019)

That's a work off art!! Really like the detail put in the wraps and the double stripping guides.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks,
The handle is a variegated cork. The reel seat insert is rosewood.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

That's really nice looking.


----------



## DRH (Oct 14, 2009)

*new fly rod.*

Nice art work... How does it cast..?


----------

